# My Strangest Bird Shoot



## SCraig

I have no earthly idea what the significance of this statue is.  All I know is that it is polished or chrome plated or something shiny and about 8' tall excluding the pedestal.  Why stuff is dripping off of it I have no idea.


----------



## unpopular

SCraig said:


> I have no idea.



three words:
lysergic acid diethylamide.


----------



## pgriz

It was going to be a giant bird bath, but they ran out of money for the bath part.


----------



## SCraig

LSD I've managed to avoid.  And I did survive the 60's.

If they wanted a birdbath there is a lake right behind it they could have floated it in.

There are some just plain strange artists in this area.  There is a sculpture next to the river downtown that is made up from old left-over junk from the demolition of Opryland Amusement Park.





  It is named "Ghost Ballet" and the people of this county paid $250,000 for it.  The structure it's mounted on and the old concrete piers were already there.  The building behind built minesweepers during WWII and then barge floats until they shut down about 15 years ago.

Then there is this piece of floating debris named "Heliotrope" that was in the lake at Centennial Park for a year:





At least we didn't pay anything for this one.  Some art instructor at Vanderbilt put it there and was presumably proud of his work.

So, in that vein, an 8' silver bird dripping something shouldn't be a real surprise.


----------



## manaheim

That is both bizarre and extremely cool.


----------



## SCraig

manaheim said:


> That is both bizarre and extremely cool.



I have to agree.  I've been by it a few times but never noticed that it was "Dripping".  It is interesting yet really strange.

I found a couple of articles on Google and it's stainless steel, not chrome, and it's a Mocking Bird which is the state bird of Tennessee.  I didn't find any mention of why it's dripping though.  It was a gift from an Australian artist to mark Shelby Park's 100th birthday last month.


----------



## manaheim

It might be a statement on pollution...or some sort of spin on "the gilded age"...?


----------



## SCraig

manaheim said:


> It might be a statement on pollution...or some sort of spin on "the gilded age"...?


Your guess is as good as mine, buddy.  I quit trying to understand artists a long time ago.


----------



## manaheim

...says the photographer.


----------



## SCraig

manaheim said:


> ...says the photographer.



Touche, however there are a lot of us that I don't pretend to understand either.


----------



## manaheim

SCraig said:
			
		

> Touche, however there are a lot of us that I don't pretend to understand either.



Haha.


----------



## Derrel

manaheim said:


> That is both bizarre and extremely cool.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  x 1,000 !!!! Wayyyyyyyy cool! I *love that* sculpture!


----------



## SCraig

Derrel said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  x 1,000 !!!! Wayyyyyyyy cool! I *love that* sculpture!


Fantastic!  Can you explain why it's dripping 'cause it's got me beat


----------



## EW1066

It's a bird from a deleted scene in the movie TERMINATOR 2. ............


EDUB


----------

